# Pella Casement Windows



## Sammy

I have one Pella clad casement that I put in a year and a half ago as an experiment. 

One of the drawbacks to a casment is if there is rain while the window is open it obviously gets the window frame wet. But that shouldnt be an issue in your case where the window was just open and no rain. 

I havent had the issues you are having with the opening/closing which is fine in my case. I do have a moisture build up on the bottom of the window on colder mornings which I have yet to resolve. 

Looking at doing a few more windows in the futue and its questionable if it will be the Pella brand.


----------



## warmsmeallup

You're right about the rain problems. That's how I'm sure the weather played no part. And, it's not just one window. It's 6 of the larger ones (wider than 12" opening). I'm sure it's the hardware that can't support the weight of the window when open. 

We also had rain water come in through the top framing screws because the Pella installers neglected to install drip edges on the top frames of the 2 largest picture windows. We also had frost on the wall below 2 other windows because they also neglected to insulate. We called them back and they fixed the issues after some cohersing but I had to stand over them to be sure it was done correctly. So much for a "Pella Professional Installation".

If you have forced air heat, you probably have a humidifier. If you do, set the humidistat to a lower number and the moisture on the lower part of the window will probably go away. We had the same problem the first winter we had them installed and that solved it.

If I am satisfied with Pella at all, it's solely because when they do close, they are tight!

I wish we had these forums back when I bought our windoes. If I knew the problem existed before I bought them....

Casements were the only design we could go with on our contemporary home. The ones that were in the home were 20 year old Andersens. I don't know why I didn't go to them for a quote. Pella just "seemed" to have a better act, I guess.


----------



## Speedball

Wow.........


----------



## Termite

Sorry, but this sounds more like an installation issue than a product quality issue. Your statements about the installers indicate to me that these guys are not top notch craftsmen...It is unfortunate that they are a Pella installation outfit, but that is nothing more than good marketing. 

I have no dog in this fight, and no reason to defend Pella products. Titleing the thread "Don't buy Pella casement windows" is unproductive and generally misleading. Not sure which casement you bought, but most Pellas around here are "builder grade" windows....With windows and window installers, there's a direct correlation between price and performance.


----------



## warmsmeallup

If I were being subjective or had any doubts, I would agree with you. I'm not just the HO. I am a contractor myself. I don't install windows but it's not difficult to understand the problem.

The casements we bought were the top-of-the-line Architect series windows, most were custom sizes. The Pella distributor in our area was the only Pella distributor recommended by Pella corp at the time and were strongly recommended for installation to maintain the warranty.

We recently broke 2 unison lock assemblies while running the windows in to attempt to have the hooks grab the window and pull them closed. The Pella service tech who came out to fix the lock assemblies knew of the problem and was the one who told me there was no real fix for it and recommended that I should contact Pella corporate, write letters, etc... They haven't called back.

The windows we bought that are 15" width or less have no problem. Once they get over that dim, the window hangs heavy and can't be left open for "too long" or the outter edge droops then doesn't pull in when cranking closed. This is not installation, it's hardware design.


----------



## DangerMouse

i don't think that this is a problem exclusive to Pella. I bought 2 6'x6' Crestline double casements NEW for $100.00 each! (wrong size returns, $860 EACH if installed, i got them clearance after they sat for 3 years) after installing i foresaw the problems you are describing, i.e. the 'difficult to close' thing. at first i told the wife and kids that they should not attempt to close them. i should be the only one. that worked ok, but i added these wooden beads (predrill the holes!) close to center on the windows to serve as a 'pull' and now there is no problem. an afterthought... small flushmount drawer handles would probably would have been better. i'll probably swap them out soon. again, SLOWLY AND CAREFULLY predrill!

DM


----------



## Sammy

The Pella casement I have is around 25" wide by 35" tall on the panel itself. 

It faces the pool in the backyard and is opened quite a bit. 

I have never had a problem with it opening and closing with ease. 

Like anything, coulda been made on a Monday or a Friday. 
[or election day]


----------



## warmsmeallup

Monday or a friday...I like that!

Thanks for the idea and, yup, we paid almost $900. per double window for 6 sets (not including the other 5 sets) and the screen is on the inside so: 1) I'm not retro-fitting anything to make it work and 2) The screen precludes it anyway. But thanks again!


----------



## budz

*Pella windows*

New and first post. I am retired from the school dist. now. We had Pella casement windows in a few of our schools and had the same problems. We had a guy come out from Pella, he showed us a little trick, You take a small hammer wedge and lift the window and put the wedge under the lower hindge and it lifts it right up and levels the window. It worked perfect. I can't remember how it was slipped in there, but in only took about 5 seconds to do it.

Budz


----------



## gma2rjc

> We called Pella Corporate to discuss the problem.


I hope it's okay to post this woman's name and address here. If the mod's. have to delete it, you can PM me and I'll give her info to you. 

Elaine Sagers 
Vice President of Customer Satisfaction 
PELLA CORPORATION
Pella, Iowa 50219


Send a letter off to her. I had a few issues with my Pella slider door. I called them and really didn't get the help I needed or expected. I don't remember how I got this woman's name, but I sent her a letter via snail mail. Someone from Pella called me back and they were very helpful. 

We also had a long crack in a newer Pella window downstairs (probably caused by someone here) and I called Pella to ask about a replacement. They didn't ask any questions and sent a new window within a week. Free.

After reading what you've posted about your experience though, I would think twice before I buy their casement windows. They should stand behind their gaurantee for you. 



> They told me "The casement windows can't be left open for long."


WHAT!? Imagine having a problem with your car or truck. If you called Ford or GM, would they ever tell you, "That model of truck can't be driven for long."? That's probably not a good example, because you just might get that response some day if you drive an electric car :laughing:. 

Good luck, I hope you get to the right person at Pella and get the help you need.


----------



## warmsmeallup

THANKS! I will send her a letter and get back if I get a response...


----------



## rjordan392

Just keep after them and if they don't come up with a satisfactory solution, then ask for your money back or tell them you will be contacting an attorney to exercise your rights.
I, as a former customer was not satisfied with their installation practices. Some of their work was corrected by me. The district manager called me pickey. They installed a bay window and front door. Both had issues.
1. They left air gaps around the framing even after installing expanding foam on the bay frameand door frame.
2. Exterior caulking also left air gaps.
3. Underneath the bay, a nail was doubled over. It should have been pulled and driven in another location.
4. Because of the weight of the window extending out away from the wall, I told them I wanted supports placed under the bay. The installer drilled into the brick to place the supports, instead of the mortor joint as this joint has about 1/4 inch spacing and would be the logical place to install an anchor and lagscrews. My brickface has hollow spaces in it. The installer should have known this. It looked sloppy afterwards. I made them come back and cover the supports with aluminum trim to dress it up.
Aside from having a defective product as you have; Pella does not do a good job in determining the skills of their installers.


----------



## ABailey

*I highly discourage buying Pella*

In my opinion, I would avoid using Pella. I've experienced many problems with my Pella Architect Series windows and doors, including cladding problems, seal failure, spotting on the glass, rotting wood among other issues. These Pella windows and doors were installed throughout my house in 1995. You can view photos of the Pella window and door defects/failures in my home at onlinelitigationdiscovery.com. Pella refuses to acknowledge these claims. Therefore, I highly discourage using this brand.

I'm very interested in hearing other people's experiences regarding problems with your Pella windows. If you, or someone you know, has had similar problems with Pella, please go to my website (onlinelitigationdiscovery.com) and tell me your similar experience. Thank you for your time! -A. Bailey


----------



## oh'mike

I'm with you--Anderson is what I install (5 today) I've seen to many unhappy Pella customers.


----------



## Jim F

I like the Andersens I have. They were installed in 1990 and the only issues I've ever had is if they are opened too far, they are difficult to crank back shut till you get past that too far point. Easily remedied, just don't over crank open.


----------



## rjordan392

Also watch out for the "Wanna Be" contractors. Get it in your contract that the distributor has to take responsibility for his hires that do sloopy work and the customer can demand that they install it correctly. Especially when after they spray foam into the gaps around windows and doors. Tell the worker not to add any trim around windows or doors until the foam has stopped expanding. Then they must check their work for any remaining air gaps and add more foam if necessary. The contractor did not do this and I ended up doing it myself because I do not want a "Wanna Be" doing repair work. Sadly, the Pella organization is nothing more then a bunch of white shirts that know nothing about good installation practices. So when they hire for their installations, they do not distinquish between good contractors and the "Wanna Be's.


----------



## warmsmeallup

Here's an update;
We've still had issues with the windows. We've had 'service' out 3 times to install a shim that keeps the windows aligned enough to close if they've been open for more than a day.

Then I found a recall for our exact windows that was issued for '05 or later windows for faulty window support allowing the window to fall out of the frame. Ours are from '01.

I had just caught my finger (large blood blister under the nail...ouch!) in the window trying to assist in it's closing so that gave me some incentive. I contacted the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. They came out, investigated the windows and took all the history.

I'm looking forward to the update..


----------



## MJW

rjordan392 said:


> Also watch out for the "Wanna Be" contractors. Get it in your contract that the distributor has to take responsibility for his hires that do sloopy work and the customer can demand that they install it correctly. Especially when after they spray foam into the gaps around windows and doors. Tell the worker not to add any trim around windows or doors until the foam has stopped expanding. Then they must check their work for any remaining air gaps and add more foam if necessary. The contractor did not do this and I ended up doing it myself because I do not want a "Wanna Be" doing repair work. *Sadly, the Pella organization is nothing more then a bunch of white shirts that know nothing about good installation practices. So when they hire for their installations, they do not distinquish between good contractors and the "Wanna Be's*.


How did you know that? 

Most large outfits are exactly as you describe. Consumers are usually just following sheep.


----------



## Bengus81

We installed Pella casement Windows (some are double casement) Pro Series throughout our home from 2000-2003 as we remodeled and have had none of the problems the first post mentions. Will the casement windows get hard to crank after time? OF COURSE they will,they get dirt,bugs etc around the crank and slide from being open. These do need to be cleaned yearly. I get several rags,water Windex what ever,open the window and thoroughly clean the crank and the sliding mechanism and channel it slides on. These clean up to look brand new. Then spray them lightly with WD40 and crank them a few times. They close BETTER than when they were new. 

We have had zero warping that's described. If so I find it hard to believe that Pella would just blow you off unless they could prove it was a bad install. We have Pella sliding doors,casements,double casements and one double hung window--some are now ten years old,work perfect and look new. If I had to do it again I'd buy Pella windows once again.


----------



## warmsmeallup

Believe what you like. To this day we get the same answer, you can't leave them open for "long" or they will warp in the frame. You bought the Pro Series, a lighter framed window.

I'm working with the Consumer Product Safety Board about our problem.


----------



## HomeSealed

Pella doesn't have any more problems than any other brand. I'll be the first to admit that their customer service stinks, as when there are issues, they pretty much tell you to get bent and refuse to acknowledge that there is any problem. That being said, that is why the installation company that you choose is so important. Pella itself manufactures windows, it does not install them. They have a licensed dealer network, certified installer program, etc., however every installation that is done is by an independant company who MUST be held accountable. Pella's old casement design did not allow for adjustment if the sash started sagging, which they've since corrected. However, even the old models had a pretty easy fix in that you could shim the hardware and get it working like a champ. Many if not all of the complaints in this thread could've been addressed by competent installer. (other than the poor customer service of course). It unfair to say such a generalized statement like "do not buy their products".... How about something like "Pella's customer service is terrible!" ...I'd agree with that!


----------



## warmsmeallup

Pella certified installer and distributor. We've had the 'shim' installed twice in some and three times in others of our windows. It lasts about two years then...saaaagggg..then service call and a $95 charge to re-install. I stand behind my statement that their service response is the worst and the product, Architectural Casement windows that are larger than 18" wide, sag when left open over night and they admit it! They just don't say it until they're installed.


----------



## HomeSealed

Their newer products have a built in adjuster just like EVERY other casment window. Sagging is a problem inherent with casements, especially larger ones. Again, it is a problem that can be fixed by a competent installer. Perhaps they are using wood shims which will compress over time and lead to the same problem. I recommend aluminum, or at least a composite... i think you missed my point on the certified installers. I'm not saying that it guarantees a good installation, in fact what I'm saying is that it doesn't mean a heck of a lot. You need to choose a good installation company regardless of whether they are certified by Pella. I've installed a lot of Pella products over the years and I am not a certified dealer, however I'm pretty sure that I've correctly identified your problem and given the solution. How do I know? ...because it's a common issue and I've taken care of it many times and when my company does it, there is no charge.... Why can't the beancounters at the manufacturer figure it out? I don't know, maybe they just don't care. Like I said, you'll never find me defending their customer service department.


----------



## warmsmeallup

I hate using these things, but it fits....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bengus81

So...take them to court with all your receipts and get a settlement. Make them show or prove in court that they told you before you installed them that they would sag if left open. In the spring and fall some of ours are left open for days at a time and again no problems.


----------



## gsmckee

*Pella Windows - Don't Buy*

We purchased 52 Pella Architect double hung Douglas fir windows for our house in August 2009. These windows were installed for only days and we had our first snow. We had snow inside our house that came in where the 2 sills meet. Pella came to our house and replaced nearly all the windows. They got upset when, after replacing all the units except 21, they saw that the new units were also going to leak. The Pella staff then left the last 21 units stacked in our garage and left. Pella will not talk to us either on the phone, in person or via email. We now have rain and mold that has penetrated our home under those windows all through our home. Our home is just sitting, unfinished. We live in Moravia; Iowa just 40 minutes from Pella Iowa where the factory is that makes these products. We have tried to talk to staff at Pella and they will not see us. We just do not know what to do. We also have since found out that the product we were sold and paid for is not Douglas Fir at all. Pella hides the low quality pine on the inside of the window. They put a thin coat of veneer on the outside, where all can see and think that we received the product that we ordered and paid for. We strongly suggest that you not deal with Pella. This company is dishonest through and through. 
We are Christians and have put off this action for months, but we do not have a home and do not have any other options as Pella won't even return our calls or emails. Thank you for the time you take on behalf of this action.


----------



## Bengus81

Your home has been sitting for a year because of Pella windows and you don't know what to do? Have you ever heard of filing a lawsuit and going to court? I'm going to forward your post to Pella for a reply before we buy anymore windows and see what they have to say.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

GsMckee:
Do not keep posting this message on multiple threads
Once is enough


----------



## gsmckee

*Pella Law Suit?*

I would like to send you the pictures of all the damages that we have. Pella did replace many of the unites but left 21 sitting in our garage. Have you had this same experience with Pella? We live just 40 minutes from Pella Iowa. We have been to the head quarters, emailed and called. Pella will not respond to our problem. We do not know why? We have nearly $70,000.00 in the windows in our home and still can not put up drywall because of the water damage. I would love to forward to you the photos of just where light is showing through the sashes. You can easily tell that the weather can get into our home. Pella will always tell you that it is because of installation, but they installed our windows? Seems funny. They just don't care. They have 100% of our money. I am a teacher and my husband, of 24 years, is an excavator. We don't have another $70,000.00 to spend on windows and doors. If you would be kind enough to forward your email address to me, I will forward to you the photos.

Thank you,
Sharron McKee
Moravia, Iowa



Bengus81 said:


> Your home has been sitting for a year because of Pella windows and you don't know what to do? Have you ever heard of filing a lawsuit and going to court? I'm going to forward your post to Pella for a reply before we buy anymore windows and see what they have to say.


----------



## gsmckee

Isn't it sad that the only way to solve a problem is to go to court! We are "down to earth Iowans" and our hand shake is better then any signature on a paper. Because my husband and I will stand by our work, we will also stand by our signature. We are also finding out that the same goes with a large company like Pella. Since their company is so dishonest, neither their representatives word or their own warrenty is any good. This is a sad day in our country!! Has anyone else had this experience with Pella? If so what were your actions?


----------



## Bengus81

You have that kind of money in those windows and your house has been setting for over a year because of them then you simply need to get a lawyer. You should have done that when they replaced a few and then left the rest stacked in the garage.

Pella window,they installed them and then replaced some of them. What would their defense be? Sue them for the cost of different windows,time spent/lost, court costs,lawyer fees etc. I wouldn't set around hoping for a solution.

I have their Pro series in my home,some as old as ten years and no problems-- but for what they cost I would have quickly ran them through the legal system sideways if they weren't right and they wouldn't make it right.


----------



## warmsmeallup

We started this thread. I can tell you that you are not alone but, that said, I agree 100% with Bengus. Your story is outragious. There is no court in Iowa that will allow that to happen and walk away. Most of us can use a hand shake as a deal but when the deal is broken, there is no other way to make it right but through the courts.

I'm a little confused though. I do have a question regarding the how the snow is getting in. I know you said it comes in where the "two sills meet"...are you saying that where two windows, side-by-side, meet ...two sills? Or, with double hung windows, where the upper window meets the lower (where the lock is).

Is it snow or is cold air getting in causing condensation to freeze?


----------



## LivingCheap

I'm from Iowa, and I have actually visited the Pella plant before. We love to support local businesses, but after reading this forum I will strongly reconsider our next window purchase. Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## lonewolf69

WOW!!! I cannot believe all of these issue with Pella Windows... 
I purchased 6 custom designer Casement windows Crank with (not double-hung) and 10 foot wide double french patio door outswing. The 6 custom designer series windows replaced my existing BOW window (Fixed structure) in my living room while the double french pato doors were for my dining room.
Both sets of Pella Windows were contracted by the RETAIL Pella store here in Hicksville Long Island. Pella, rep stopped by multiple times to ensure that measurements were taken and detailed all of the product specifications and designs and the units arrived without issues/problems and were installed by a Pella approved installer... I paid extra to have the windows and doors stained and they are beautiful...
It's now september 2010 almost three years to the date that these units have been installed and this weekend I'm going to check and make sure I don't have rot... 
Questions to you ALL:
1. Since this installation was done by Pella from SOUP to Nuts, do you think I will have any problems with warranty?
2. How does one check to see if the seals are still in place?
3. How does one check to see if there is ROT if the wood is CLAD/SEALED behind the Aluminum?
4. Saved the best for last... Maintenance?!? I was told by the installer/carpenter and Pella Sales rep that I would periodically have to clean the windows and make sure no dirt/water accumulates in the sills... Is this standard practice, did anyone here perform this maintenance and then STILL have problems???! better yet, is there a methodology on how to maintain these windows? 
I was told that if I wanted to get mainenance free windows to simply buy VINYL windows and to forgo Anderson/Marvin/Pella windows as they are wood products these would not be maintenance free...??
I live in Syosset, NY and have been through two winter seasons already without issue and about to start a third... I want to insure my $$$$ investment with Pella to last and if maintenance is key to avoid rotting issue then so be it... but if I could only rewind the clock, I probably would not be on this forum talking about Wood Rot and Pella... 
PS. I'm just surprised to see so many OUTSPOKEN people about pella ALL over the NET and I mean ALL over... complaints ONLY!!! 
I just wish I could find one thread that discussed preventative measures...


----------



## forresth

Casement windows in general seam to have problems.

The Andersons in my folk's house have had nothing but crank hardware problems for many years, and can be a real pain to close. a couple have had the hardware completely removed. nothing like pulling the screen, then trying to swing it closed hard enough for the catches to grab. Double hungs and sliders for me, than you.


----------

